# ASUS GTX 1050 Ti STRIX OC 4 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2016)

The ASUS GTX 1050 Ti STRIX OC is the highest-clocked GTX 1050 Ti on the market, with a fantastic cooler that is not only nearly inaudible with outstanding temperatures, but one that also stops its fans completely during desktop work. ASUS has also included a metal backplate with their card.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

This is definitely a good card, maybe the best 1050Ti available. It has a lot of higher end features compared to other 1050Ti cards on the market.  I think there is only one other 1050Ti on the market with a backplate, and that is the $170 Gigabyte card.  Plus, the Strix has an RGB led in the cooler and a fan header to control a case fan from the graphics card.  Though the review didn't really make those two features clear.


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> This is definitely a good card, maybe the best 1050Ti available. It has a lot of higher end features compared to other 1050Ti cards on the market.  I think there is only one other 1050Ti on the market with a backplate, and that is the $170 Gigabyte card.  Plus, the Strix has an RGB led in the cooler and a fan header to control a case fan from the graphics card.  Though the review didn't really make those two features clear.



Nah, it's misses the point of being card named gtx1050ti. It's too big, it has 6-pin power connector and cost too much(that perf/W is horrible). I would rather buy evga SC 1050ti(not that acx3+ one), zotac minis or msis smaller versions(or even vanilla asus if there's one smaller version of it).


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

jabbadap said:


> Nah, it's misses the point of being card named gtx1050ti. It's too big, it has 6-pin power connector and cost too much(that perf/W is horrible). I would rather buy evga SC 1050ti(not that acx3+ one), zotac minis or msis smaller versions(or even vanilla asus if there's one smaller version of it).



The only thing I agree with is it is priced too high.  I welcome the 6-pin power connector if it means better overclocking, and on this card it does.  I haven't built a machine in the past 5 years where having a 6-pin connector was a problem.  Size also isn't an issue.  This card should not have an issue fitting in 90% of the computers out there right now.  Even most of the mITX cases, or at least any of the ones worth buying, will fit this card no problem since most now can fit full size graphics cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> and a fan header to control a case fan from the graphics card.


Whoops, I totally missed that. Added to the review.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 2, 2016)

Honestly dont understand this gets a 9...too high price and like all of this generation card's, artificial limiting of overclock potential, and that gets rewarded with a 9?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2016)

ZoneDymo said:


> Honestly dont understand this gets a 9...too high price and like all of this generation card's, artificial limiting of overclock potential, and that gets rewarded with a 9?


stop looking at the number, read the review, use your own brain


----------



## Smanci (Dec 2, 2016)

6-pin doesn't bring any tangible benefits but offers the great drawback of requiring one. The same cooling and noise performance could've been achieved with more compact design but now it doesn't fit many small itx cases. Half the PCB is empty. Backplate? Zero benefits. Basically, form over function all the way.

Good? It's quiet.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Smanci said:


> 6-pin doesn't bring any tangible benefits but offers the great drawback of requiring one. The same cooling and noise performance could've been achieved with more compact design but now it doesn't fit many small itx cases. Half the PCB is empty. Backplate? Zero benefits. Basically, form over function all the way.
> 
> Good? It's quiet.



Did you read the review?  The card draws more than 75w, and hence boosts higher and overclocks better because of that increased power draw.  There is a tangible benefit to a 6-pin on this card.  Also, the backplate seems to have thermal pads on it, so it is actually functional as well.

I'd like to see what good mITX case this wouldn't fit in.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Also, the backplate seems to have thermal pads on it


No thermal pads on backplate


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> No thermal pads on backplate



Thanks, the picture of the backplate looks like there are black pads, but maybe that's just non-conductive spacing or something.

Still backplate helps with GPU sag and I prefer to have them just for looks.  And looks is an important aspect of this card, with the stylized cooler and RGB LED.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Still backplate helps with GPU sag and I prefer to have them just for looks. And looks is an important aspect of this card, with the stylized cooler and RGB LED.


Completely agree... if it added a dollar or two to the price. I seriously doubt it costs more than that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Completely agree... if it added a dollar or two to the price. I seriously doubt it costs more than that.



I don't think the backplate was a large factor in the price of this card.  I'm more thinking it was all the other features.  I'd pay $5 more for a backplate, but that's about it.


----------



## KarymidoN (Dec 2, 2016)

Great Review, but i still think RX 470 for 170 bucks is a better deal.


----------



## Smanci (Dec 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> Did you read the review?  The card draws more than 75w, and hence boosts higher and overclocks better because of that increased power draw.  There is a tangible benefit to a 6-pin on this card.  Still backplate helps with GPU sag and I prefer to have them just for looks.
> 
> I'd like to see what good mITX case this wouldn't fit in.



If the card manages to draw more than 75W but it's still exactly on the same performance level as the competing cards that draw less power and don't have a 6-pin, that's even more clear con for a card of this class. The backplate can now prevent GPU sag that wouldn't be a thing if they didn't add unnecessary length and weight. 
Several popular cases from Jonsbo, CM, Raijitenk, Lian Li and custom manufacturers can't fit this.


----------



## Jeffredo (Dec 3, 2016)

I just can't see recommending the GTX 1050 Ti to anyone but those who have a prebuilt PC with a 300W power supply.  As the W1zz said, the RX 470 isn't that much more and has considerably better performance if one has a power supply to accommodate it.  The GTX 1050 Ti is basically a GTX 960 4GB performance card with lower power requirements.  Yes, its a bit cheaper and slightly faster, but not by much.  The sub $200 market should be better compared to the last generation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Smanci said:


> If the card manages to draw more than 75W but it's still exactly on the same performance level as the competing cards that draw less power and don't have a 6-pin, that's even more clear con for a card of this class. The backplate can now prevent GPU sag that wouldn't be a thing if they didn't add unnecessary length and weight.
> Several popular cases from Jonsbo, CM, Raijitenk, Lian Li and custom manufacturers can't fit this.



What card doesn't have a 6-pin and manages the same performance as this card?  The EVGA SC?  No, the boost clock on that card ends up about 100-150MHz behind the ASUS due to the power limit.  And it isn't like ASUS doesn't have a shorter, 6-pinless, 1050 Ti.  They offer that, if that is what you prefer, and they offer this for people that prefer.

And what "popular" cases from those manufacturers won't fit this card, exactly.


----------



## Darksword (Dec 3, 2016)

Waste of a card.  Better to buy the 470 for the same price and get 20% more performance.

This card should be priced at $149.99 max.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 3, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> stop looking at the number, read the review, use your own brain



ermm, if you want us to do that...then why even include a number?
Hell im all for reviews that dont include a number as it can be very misleading, but if you actually know and agree with that....then why include one?

And next to that, it does not change the fact you ended on a 9/10, unless you are going to tell me that come out of a random number generator Im afraid it does hold (imo ill advised) meaning.


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 3, 2016)

People complaining about how making a 1050ti with a huge cooler and features is pointless while ignoring the fact that some people will buy an Asus Strix just because it is and a 1050ti Strix just gives people a lower entry barrier. This will probably sell well especially in Asia in my opinion where a lot of people value form over function for some reason (look at chinese gpu manufacturers designs).


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Darksword said:


> Waste of a card.  Better to buy the 470 for the same price and get 20% more performance.
> 
> This card should be priced at $149.99 max.



I completely agree with this.  Heck, the RX 470 can be had for cheaper than this card.  I'm all for nice looking cards, even with lower end cards, but the pricing has to stay within reason.  $140 is about all I'd pay for a "plain" 1050Ti, and $150 maybe $155 is all I'd pay for a blinged out one like this.


----------



## erixx (Dec 5, 2016)

I am shopping, I can get a MSI 1050Ti OC 4GB for 155 EURO or a Asus Strix RX 470 OC for 205 EURO.... (I don't care about the model, it is the cheapest now because it's in promotion, other RX470 are more expensive :-( ...)  It is for the living room pc with ocassional gaming


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Dec 5, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> stop looking at the number, read the review, use your own brain



Whats the point if that number then?


----------



## 1033ruben (Feb 22, 2017)

well the price of this card is $144.99 with a 20$ rebate which is what I got it for, and I am super happy with this card. also can anyone tell me if this card is VR ready because according to newegg it says that it is.
THANKS
RUBEN


----------

